# Custom building a new bike for next spring... Need opinions on a shock...



## Jet Jockey (5 d ago)

Bike on its way and I have all the other components already. We are stripping the bike down and building a new one with the new frame.

However it is coming with a lowered end shock that will be replaced.

Needs a 205mm X 60mm Trunnion type shock so what are your suggestions?

I was looking at the Fox Float X2 but I have been hearing people have a lot of problems with it and to stay away.

So anything else from Fox?

Willing to look at RockShox, Ohlins and Cane Creek... What you say folks?


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Aftermarket shocks come with a "medium" tune. What does your bike require?


----------



## OldMike (Apr 30, 2020)

Frame Name would definitely help with options


----------



## Jet Jockey (5 d ago)

My apology I forgot to name the new bike... the new 6th generation Trek Fuel EX-e, the e version of the EX, basically the same bike.

Please no smart ass remarks about the "e" version.

I also have a Trek Slash (all Ohlins), a Farley EX (Manitou fork) and an Intense M16C Pro with a Cane Creek DB shock and a Manitou Dorado Pro inverted carbon fibre fork.

BTW, Because I am an old fart, I take things easy now on the hill, no more tricks or crazy jumps for me.


----------



## springs (May 20, 2017)

Ohlins TTX1 air shock would be good


----------



## benjpi (Mar 25, 2020)

I'd recommend a coil; RS or DVO depending on your preference. You might need to tinker around with spring rate to find what works best for you (versus adjusting air pressure) - but a coil shock will generally last longer and require fewer rebuilds than an air shock. If you're not into using lockouts, the "DH" versions of coil shocks sometimes have low-speed compression adjustment that provide some pedal-platform adjustment more finely that the lockout switches. (the DVO Jade vs the Jade X, for example; but I think lockouts are unavoidable on the Super Deluxe)

The new Super Deluxe has hydraulic bottom out control too if you want it.

The DVO Jade is really nice, and if you want to shell out a bit extra ($150 adder) you can get it custom-tuned from DVO. It can be rebuilt without any proprietary tools. 

I want to like Fox Float DHX, but Fox's continued interest in having each new shock need hundreds of dollars of NEW special tools makes it difficult. The Marzocchi Bomber CR might be a good choice for a no-lockout shock; and if you really want to soup it up the Avalanche modifications are nice. (I think this is just the old Fox Vanilla RC; a solid shock with a long history)

My personal impression of the X2 is that it can be a great shock if you're willing to have it rebuilt with the frequency it demands - but it almost requires you to have a full-time race mechanic to maintain it.


----------



## Kootbiker (Feb 2, 2016)

Try the shock that the bike comes with, you might be surprised how well it works.


----------

